# AE Design Ferts



## andyu2 (29 Nov 2010)

Has anyone tried the AE Design Aqua Nourish and Aqua Nourish + ? Just wondering whether they are good value.


----------



## lil-lynx (29 Nov 2010)

I would also like to know


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Nov 2010)

Richards Aquanourish products are made by following instructions similar to that found on JamesC's EI Mix Page or on the EI dosing article on the Tutorials forum section. That makes them just as effective, but you can just as easily pay for pure powder product instead of paying for a lot of water, and make the mix yourself.

Cheers,


----------



## andyu2 (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks very much, that's what i hoped you would say. At the moment i am using 25ml Aqua Nourish + and 12.5ml Aqua nourish per day. I was considering making the leap to powders as this would be more cost effective. 
Do the amounts i am using at the moment sound ok? 240 litre tank, 147 flourescent lighting ( T5 ) 

Thanks.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Nov 2010)

Yes, the numbers sound fine, but always keep in mind that your success is not based strictly in numbers, but in your technique and the application of all things related to plant husbandry. This includes restraint on lighting, generous application of flow, adherence to maintenance practices, robust CO2 application and so forth, as well as your dosing. 

If the tank is not suffering deficiency syndrome, poor growth performance, or algal blooms then this validates your dosing numbers  to some extent.  

Cheers,


----------

